# Prewar Schwinn Front Brake Assembly



## mpr455 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Guy's I was looking for a picture and information on a brake assembly for a 41 Schwinn Majestic. I was told i'am missing some parts and would like to know what it looks like when complete. is there a handle? also how much is this assembly worth and how hard is it to find. look forward to your answers. thanks-big mike


----------



## sam (Dec 28, 2009)

look just like a Sturmer/archer drum brake to me.I think they were made by schwinn and may have had the schwinn name on it.I'm sure these guys can tell you.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 29, 2009)

*Check This Link out...*

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1941_01.html     Click forward 'till you get to the forebrake ad. Great pics. and info.This stuff gets expensive,go to the Schwinn Heritage Forums and somebody there will be able to help you.

Pat


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 29, 2009)

Amazing bike, looks familiar! I am not sure if you have a fore-brake on that or not. If it were, it needs a side plate with mounting for cable and an arm that attaches to fork. Got a closer pic? Mark is that you?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 29, 2009)

The front brake featured in the add on Tom Findley's site is the prewar drum brake for 1937-1939 only. The backing plate or pork chop which is missing from your drum brake is similar but different. Attached is the correct backing plate you are missing and you are missing the brake shoes as well which attach to the backing plate. I don't have any pics handy of the brake shoes. The backing plates and shoes pop up on the auction site fairly often. There are backing plates for prewar, post war and rear just make sure you get the right one. The correct lever for your bike is attached as well. Original cables are hard to come by but they pop up. You can go with a modern cable and a clevis seen on the rechromed hub. In regards to price the lever goes for around 40-80, the backing plate with shoes goes for around 75-125 if you can find the backing plate separate from the drum and an orginal cable just sold for around 80. Repop cables are pretty cheap. Complete drums with the backing plates go for anywhere from 150-400.


----------



## mpr455 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks guy's this helps a ton. now i can try and locate the parts. I'am new to these bikes so i'am learning as i go. Thanks again to all who replied-big mike


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 29, 2009)

markivpedalpusher said:


> The front brake featured in the add on Tom Findley's site is the prewar drum brake for 1937-1939 only. The backing plate or pork chop which is missing from your drum brake is similar but different. Attached is the correct backing plate you are missing and you are missing the brake shoes as well which attach to the backing plate. I don't have any pics handy of the brake shoes. The backing plates and shoes pop up on the auction site fairly often. There are backing plates for prewar, post war and rear just make sure you get the right one. The correct lever for your bike is attached as well. Original cables are hard to come by but they pop up. You can go with a modern cable and a clevis seen on the rechromed hub. In regards to price the lever goes for around 40-80, the backing plate with shoes goes for around 75-125 if you can find the backing plate separate from the drum and an orginal cable just sold for around 80. Repop cables are pretty cheap. Complete drums with the backing plates go for anywhere from 150-400.




The literature is identified as 1941.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 30, 2009)

My intention was not to point out you were wrong. I see Tom has the page listed as 1941 and the page very well could be from a 41 printing. 
I'm referring to the page you said to click forward to (1941_06)

There is a distinct difference from the prewar high low drum seen in the ad and the smaller high low drum seen mostly in 1940. The backing plate script is different, the diameter of the drums are different and the cable assembly on the backing plates are reversed. 

Conversely the front high high drums are also different from the one in the ad and high high drums are seen on some 40's but mostly 41 though I'm not sure what the last year of the drum brake was. These are the common ones seen on phantoms and b-6's.

The front drum brake seen in the ad was produced from 1937-1939. But I do realize with Rangers and some Schwinn's left over parts were used.

In 1941 most pre war schwinn bicycles that came with a front drum brake most likely had a high high drum. This is not to say that some could have come with the smaller version of the high low drum. But it's very very unlikely a 41 came from the factory with the prewar drum brake in the ad. If someone knows otherwise please correct me.

Make sense? Check out the pics for comparison


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 30, 2009)

markivpedalpusher said:


> My intention was not to point out you were wrong. I see Tom has the page listed as 1941 and the page very well could be from a 41 printing.
> I'm referring to the page you said to click forward to (1941_06)
> 
> There is a distinct difference from the prewar high low drum seen in the ad and the smaller high low drum seen mostly in 1940. The backing plate script is different, the diameter of the drums are different and the cable assembly on the backing plates are reversed.
> ...




No offense taken, I now see what you meant. Thanks.

Pat


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2009)

*A truly Majestic bicycle.*

Hey, Big Mike!
 Now that your getting a crash course on the nuances of you fabulous Schwinn built Majestic bicycle, I just thought that someone should point out that the stem/handlebar combo is also not correct. It should have the razorback type Schwinn gooseneck with the AS binder bolt, and a Torrington handlebar.
 The style of Torrington is variable, but the most common ones were either the Pope braced or the SB bars.


----------



## mpr455 (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for your info this will help me get things in order. i looked a little closer and it appears that the binder bolt is a hardware store replacement(thought those head markings looked strange) this bike i found stashed in the back of an old machine shop. i knew the owner and my guess is that the bike came from the flea market. so i don't know the history of the bike. somebody got pics of correct handle bars and neck? please post so i can begin my search. also contemplating going to ann arbor show. how is swap meet there? any one who has been there let me know. thanks -big mike


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 2, 2010)

This bike was definitely a gem stashed in the machine shop 

These are the best pics I could find of bars and stem for your bike. No close ups of the stem. If you end up going to the Ann Arbor show I bet you will at least find an A&S razor back stem and maybe some bars if you get lucky.


----------



## cycclass (Jan 8, 2010)

*Schwinn Drum Brake Cable Clevis for modern cable*

Just wanted to let you guys with the Schwinn drum brake threads know that I have NOS late cable-anchor clevis'  for sale if you need them. The ones you can use a modern cable with. I have them on ebay now.
Thanks. I enjoyed reading your comments on these brake hubs!


----------

